# Watching same recorded program in two rooms simultaneously



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm certain this is a pretty simple Q&A - > apologies, but I haven't been able to find.

I have a Genie. How do I play a DVR recording in one room, and then continue from exactly where it is playing in that room in another room. I would have thought that would be simple, but I can't figure it out. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

oenophile said:


> I'm certain this is a pretty simple Q&A - > apologies, but I haven't been able to find.
> 
> I have a Genie. How do I play a DVR recording in one room, and then continue from exactly where it is playing in that room in another room. I would have thought that would be simple, but I can't figure it out. Thanks for your patience.


If the recording doesn't need to continue in the original room, then simply hit stop in the original room, and go to "play" in the new room, or you can hit "info" on the desired recording and select "Resume".


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, the key here is to hit "stop" as this would put a "bookmark" on the recording, then in the other room, open up your playlist find the same show and press "play". you can also turn off the DVR in the first room accomplishing the same effect on pressing "stop"


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

OK. Thanks - that's better than what I had to do previously - but not quite what I want. I want to continue to watch them simultaneously in both rooms. So pushing STOP or turning off Room #1 doesn't really work. I think you method might make it a little easier but still pretty tough to synchronize the broadcasts. (We felt like we had to have walkie talkies to both push play at the same time.)

Maybe it would help if I gave a real example:

Room #1, watching a DVR taped French Open match.
Wife decides she wants to go to the office Room #2 and get some work done, but wants to continue watching match. I'm in the main room, not wanting to stop watching.
You'd think there'd be a way for Room #2 to just start watching wherever Room #1 is? Wife can just walk to Room #2, turn on TV, push resume, and it is where Room#1 is playing? Or somehing?


Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That sounds like the commercial, which unfortunately isn't exactly how it really works.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

This isn't even possible on the non-Genie DVRs (they can only deliver one stream to a remote receiver). On the Genies, each stream (up to 3) is completely separate from the others. The fact that you are watching the same recording makes no difference to the software. The second viewing location is an entirely new stream, with a completely separate playback session. I'm pretty sure that even if you stop it, only one viewing location can "Resume" from that point, though you can try it to verify the behavior: once one locations has "Resumed" the other location will only be offered a "Play" option (which of course, restarts from the beginning).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You could probably 'skip to Tick' coordinated between the rooms and as long as the sound didn't overlap to drive you crazy, they'd be close enough.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That sounds like the commercial, which unfortunately isn't exactly how it really works.


and I was thinking this was a thing of the past... 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You don't need to hit stop. Just exit the playback. This is key since the new remotes don't even have a stop button.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You don't need to hit stop. Just exit the playback. This is key since the new remotes don't even have a stop button.


Right on. Something must have changed awhile ago. I remember back when they commercial came out the DirecTV forums was flooded with these type of complains and I was trying to find ways to insert a "bookmark" and the only ways I could do it was by either hitting STOP or turning off the DVR. But pressing EXIT does the same thing as pressing STOP


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> That sounds like the commercial, which unfortunately isn't exactly how it really works.


You made me laugh with this one -- this is exactly what my wife said.



Diana C said:


> This isn't even possible on the non-Genie DVRs (they can only deliver one stream to a remote receiver). On the Genies, each stream (up to 3) is completely separate from the others. The fact that you are watching the same recording makes no difference to the software. The second viewing location is an entirely new stream, with a completely separate playback session. I'm pretty sure that even if you stop it, only one viewing location can "Resume" from that point, though you can try it to verify the behavior: once one locations has "Resumed" the other location will only be offered a "Play" option (which of course, restarts from the beginning).


I get it now. Thanks. This is sort of unfortunate as I previously had my house wired for component outs on my HR20 -- I could easily simultaneously watch one TV show on two TVs. Now that I've upgraded to the high tech Genie....notsomuch. Oh well.

I otherwise really like the new receiver. Thanks for everyone's tips. This probably should be in an FAQ somewhere -- it is a pretty basic function I'm sure folks spend time trying to figure out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

oenophile said:


> I previously had my house wired for component outs on my HR20 -- I could easily simultaneously watch one TV show on two TVs. .


There is no difference from your HR20 and the Genie on this regard. Both have one set of component outputs

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

oenophile said:


> I get it now. Thanks. This is sort of unfortunate as I previously had my house wired for component outs on my HR20 -- I could easily simultaneously watch one TV show on two TVs. Now that I've upgraded to the high tech Genie....notsomuch. Oh well...


It's a trade off...using switched component outs you HAVE to watch the same recording at the same place, which can be convenient if that is what you want to do. Using the Genie to deliver multiple streams gives you ability to watch different recordings at the same time, or the same recording from different points; it just doesn't automatically synchronize the two streams.


----------

